# Parent qui demande le numéro de tél d'un autre PE



## Jocelyne (Jeudi à 09:13)

Bonjour ,
jai une nouvelle maman qui demande de lui le numéro de téléphone un des parents pouvoir si je suis sérieuse je peux lui donner ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Jeudi à 09:17)

Bonjour

Je donne jamais le numéro des PE  et encore moins sans le demander leur autorisation

Elle peu vous laisser le siens et si vos PE sont d accord où on envie ils peuvent la contacter


----------



## Mimipoupina (Jeudi à 09:23)

Cela m'est déjà arrivé j'ai d'abord demandé l'autorisation à mes PE actuels de divulguer leur numéro de téléphone à une future PE qui avait besoin d'être rassuré, ils ont dit oui donc aucun souci ... sinon tu peux aussi proposer la solution inverse c'est-à-dire tu donnes le numéro de la future PE et il l'appelleront s'ils en ont envie ! Comme ça pas besoin qu'ils donnent leur numéro


----------



## Chouchou301 (Jeudi à 10:03)

Bonjour,
Prenez son numéro et demandez à vos PE si'ils sont d'accord pour l'appeler. 
On ne divulgue pas le numéro de quelqu'un sans son accord... (les gens sont tellement tordus, on ne sait jamais sur qui on tombe)


----------



## nanny mcfee (Jeudi à 10:27)

Vous demandez l'autorisation aux parents concernés dans ce cas oui vous avez le droit ! 
j'ai jamais demandé des lettres de reconnaissances en fin de contrat, j'ai eu deux parents qui l'ont fait par eux mêmes mais jamais j'ai osé demandé je me suis toujours dite "c'est au bon vouloir" 

mais depuis que j'ai eu (pour la première fois) des parents malfaisants, je peux vous dire que ce qui a contribué ce sont bien les lettres et j'en ai demandé d'autres et même demandé aux anciens parents employeurs au cas où j'aurais besoin de leur témoignage... ils ont tous répondu présent grâce à dieu et aussi à ma patience envers eux lol.

là j'ai eu des rdv et ce qui a motivé les PE sont bien les lettres, ça évite d'appelé les ex PE 

les mamans se sentent rassurée et au second rdv quand il y a la présence du papa et que je propose il me dit "non ma femme m'en a parlé si elle est rassurée je le suis aussi" lol 

et si vous avez un problème avec soit un PE soit la pmi et que vous passez en ccpd ces lettres de reconnaissances vous seront demandé comme preuves dans votre dossier (entre autre)


----------



## Nany88 (Jeudi à 11:23)

Et vous demander lui le numéro de sont employeur pour voir aussi si elle est sérieuse et pas relou nan ?????? 
Incroyable quoi.....


----------



## nanny mcfee (Jeudi à 11:30)

@Nany88  mdr!! 

mais ça ce fait entre certaines entreprise de s'informer sur les salariés et aussi entre propriétaire de logement


----------



## Jocelyne (Jeudi à 11:33)

J’ai demandé à la maman si je pouvais donner son numéro a la nouvelle elle était d’accord
merci pour vos message ça me rassure .


----------



## nanny mcfee (Jeudi à 11:44)

Nany88 a dit: 


> Et vous demander lui le numéro de sont employeur pour voir aussi si elle est sérieuse et pas relou nan ??????
> Incroyable quoi.....


moi ce qui me semblerait juste est d'avoir les revenus des PE 

parceque même si j'ai jamais étais confronté à ça, beaucoup de nos collègues le sont de pas être payés sur plusieurs mois pour certaines 

me souviens qu'on m'avait dit qu'il fallait pas demandé leur métier, bon je l'ai toujours sue les parents le disent d'eux mêmes


----------



## Griselda (Jeudi à 13:45)

Un jour j'ai eut un "entretien" par téléphone, une PE très blizzard, qui posait 1000 questions avant même de m'avoir vue et fini par me demander to de go quel métier exerce mon Mari. J'ai faillit lui répondre "de quoi j'me mêle! Il ne va pas prendre en charge votre enfant!" au lieu de ça j'ai répondu le terme très technique de son métier (je ne suis pas certaine qu'elle ait compris ce que c'était!) et j'ai enchaîné en lui demandant "Et vous???" (ce que je ne demande pas spécialement et encore moins au téléphone), elle a bredouillé "Comment ça "et moi"?", avec assurance j'ai répété "Oui, oui, et vous, quel métier?", toujours en bredouillant elle m'a demandé "Et moi, mon mari quel métier ou bien et moi quel métier???", j'ai répondu "les 2 mon Capitaine!", elle s'est exécutée... tout ça pour dire que oui c'est normal qu'un Parent ait besoin d'être mis en confiance mais on n'est pas non plus obligé d'être les seules à devoir montrer patte blanche et il est bon de le rappeler, non?!


----------



## mickael (Jeudi à 15:57)

Bonjour,
Chez moi j'ai les numéros d'urgence affiché à l'accueil ainsi que les numéros des PE, c'est obligatoire et bien visible ..


----------



## Griselda (Jeudi à 18:39)

Chez moi ils sont affichés mais pas à un endroit où les PE peuvent les voir et les recuperer.
Perso je ne donnerais pas le n° même avec l'autorisation car je trouve ça intrusif.
Je comprends qu'un PE ait besoin de se sentir rassurés, c'est normal, d'ailleurs ils viennent aussi souvent sous les conseils de quelqu'un mais dans ce cas moi aussi pourrais je demander à avoir les coordonnées de leurs employeurs et même des autres AMs qui les ont rencontré?
De plus le RGPD interdit de divulguer les coordonnées des gens sans compter que nous avons devoir de discrétion donc pour moi c'est non.


----------



## kikine (Hier à 10:09)

Griselda a dit: 


> Chez moi ils sont affichés mais pas à un endroit où les PE peuvent les voir et les recuperer.
> Perso je ne donnerais pas le n° même avec l'autorisation car je trouve ça intrusif.
> Je comprends qu'un PE ait besoin de se sentir rassurés, c'est normal, d'ailleurs ils viennent aussi souvent sous les conseils de quelqu'un mais dans ce cas moi aussi pourrais je demander à avoir les coordonnées de leurs employeurs et même des autres AMs qui les ont rencontré?
> De plus le RGPD interdit de divulguer les coordonnées des gens sans compter que nous avons devoir de discrétion donc pour moi c'est non.


idem


----------

